# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Đà Lạt off đê :D

## CKD

Đà Lạt off đê  :Big Grin: 
Không biết trên diễn đàn mình có bạn nào ở Đà Lạt nhỉ. Mình ở đây tới sáng ngày 04/03/2018.

Bạn nào có nhã hứng thì liên lạc với mình nhé.

Thanks

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Đà Lạt off đê 
> Không biết trên diễn đàn mình có bạn nào ở Đà Lạt nhỉ. Mình ở đây tới sáng ngày 04/03/2018.
> 
> Bạn nào có nhã hứng thì liên lạc với mình nhe.
> 
> Thanks


Đầu năm du lịch hí hú đã nha, làm luôn BMT -> miền trung lun  :Smile: 
Chúc thượng lộ bình an!

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Đà Lạt off đê 
> Không biết trên diễn đàn mình có bạn nào ở Đà Lạt nhỉ. Mình ở đây tới sáng ngày 04/03/2018.
> 
> Bạn nào có nhã hứng thì liên lạc với mình nhé.
> 
> Thanks


Hiện tại em ở tp bảo lộc , cụ rảnh lúc nào,

----------


## CKD

> Hiện tại em ở tp bảo lộc , cụ rảnh lúc nào,


Bảo Lộc - Đà Lạt xa, rỗi thì mình chịu, tranh thủ thì được vì mình đi cùng gia đình.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Bảo Lộc - Đà Lạt xa, rỗi thì mình chịu, tranh thủ thì được vì mình đi cùng gia đình.


Tối mai rảnh ko cụ

----------


## caothu

> Tối mai rảnh ko cụ


cụ CKD đi du lịch à?dạo này có dự án gi mới không?

----------


## CKD

Tiếc quá, đi có việc gia đình nên thời gian không chủ động được.

@caothu
Cụ là ai ngoài đời nhể, mình đã gặp nhau chưa  :Smile: ?
Đi có việc gia đình, dự án thì không có, dự ớn thì nhiều.

----------


## Gamo

> Tiếc quá, đi có việc gia đình nên thời gian không chủ động được.
> 
> @caothu
> Cụ là ai ngoài đời nhể, mình đã gặp nhau chưa ?
> Đi có việc gia đình, dự án thì không có, dự ớn thì nhiều.


Hình như cụ caothu là chủ tiệm sắt trên đường Tân Thành phải ko?

----------


## dogoduyviet.com

Bmt thì hú e cụ ạ

----------


## CKD

Báo cáo, trưa mai mình lại có mặt ở ĐL

----------


## dichvucontainer

2/9 này ai có mặt ở đà lạt gặp nhau cái nhể

----------

